# Holster for sig Pro 2022



## swat1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the information on the holster issue. I read on blog on this site that a new Pro2022 owner had a holster he had for his old Springfield XD9 4" barrel and stated that it fit just "fine".
I took a chance and ordered a Paddle Holster model 85PL, I like the leather loops that snap around the belt from A.E. Nelson Leather Company(they do not make a holster for the Pro2022) ordering the holster with the Springfield XD9 4" barrel specs w/accessory rail.
Four weeks after I order(holster made when ordered) the holster was shipped to me and guess what, a little tight as with a new leather holster, but it fit like it was made for this pistol.
If interested their site is www.nelsonleather.com


----------

